# Timor monitor



## pezza (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been looking for a care sheet for Timor's, and just can't see one.
Am I being blind?? lol

I really like the look of Timor Monitors, but wanted to have a good read up about them.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

pezza said:


> I've been looking for a care sheet for Timor's, and just can't see one.
> Am I being blind?? lol
> 
> I really like the look of Timor Monitors, but wanted to have a good read up about them.


 
Here you go bud
Timors are awesome matey

monitors - Care Sheets Information about Timor Monitor Lizards monitors ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Carnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures and Humidity,Caging, Subst


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Here you go bud
> Timors are awesome matey
> 
> monitors - Care Sheets Information about Timor Monitor Lizards monitors ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Carnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures and Humidity,Caging, Subst


Only thing i disagree with on that caresheet is the size of viv personally i feel they do much better in a larger viv as much floor space as an ackie i.e. 4 by 2 but a min of 3' of height :no1:


----------



## pezza (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the sheet, and the advice guys. :2thumb:

So is this viv ideal then?

Vital Pet Products - Products


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuckwalla said:


> Here you go bud
> Timors are awesome matey
> 
> monitors - Care Sheets Information about Timor Monitor Lizards monitors ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Carnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures and Humidity,Caging, Subst


 
Is that care sheet correct with the basking temps @130-145 deg? how would you know if the temp was that high?
I picked up 2 baby Timors yesterday and have the basking spot at 88-90deg,i have a pulse habistat and it only goes up to just over 90.
Is my temp too low? are "grown on" babys active?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Is that care sheet correct with the basking temps @130-145 deg? how would you know if the temp was that high?
> I picked up 2 baby Timors yesterday and have the basking spot at 88-90deg,i have a pulse habistat and it only goes up to just over 90.
> Is my temp too low? are "grown on" babys active?


Your babies aint grown on mate if there the same size as mine there only a few months old. 

Your lil baby timors will be v. active... when your not in the room my current basking temp for my lil guy is 120-130F

What your after is a temperature gun to measure the surface temp of the basking spot 

At a push if youve got a digital thermometer thatll do to measure the basking spot temp.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Your babies aint grown on mate if there the same size as mine there only a few months old.
> 
> Your lil baby timors will be v. active... when your not in the room my current basking temp for my lil guy is 120-130F
> 
> ...


They are 09 babys,roughly 6 months old,so they must be "grown on" :blush:
I have got my Viv in the hallway,i stick my head around the corner every now and then but i don't see them,one of them was out this morning basking on the log,i have got a digital probe attached to the habistat probe (approx 3" from the ceramic bulb) i have got a 150w ceramic bulb and the habistat is turned right up and only showing 92 deg,i have got a new reflector coming tues/wed so i will see if it is any better then.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> They are 09 babys,roughly 6 months old,so they must be "grown on" :blush:
> I have got my Viv in the hallway,i stick my head around the corner every now and then but i don't see them,one of them was out this morning basking on the log,i have got a digital probe attached to the habistat probe (approx 3" from the ceramic bulb) i have got a 150w ceramic bulb and the habistat is turned right up and only showing 92 deg,i have got a new reflector coming tues/wed so i will see if it is any better then.


Your after an "ambient" temperature of 88f to 90f from the ceramic with a spotlight bulb at one end of the viv , measure the temps directly on the basking spot under the spot bulb and adjust the height of the bulb untill you get your 125f to 130f "hot spot" temp


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Your after an "ambient" temperature of 88f to 90f from the ceramic with a spotlight bulb at one end of the viv , measure the temps directly on the basking spot under the spot bulb and adjust the height of the bulb untill you get your 125f to 130f "hot spot" temp


 
But how can i get 125f + if my stat only goes to 92? i have got a better reflector coming so i should get more direct heat.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> But how can i get 125f + if my stat only goes to 92? i have got a better reflector coming so i should get more direct heat.


Move your probe further away such as the middle of the viv to start viv then reduce or increase as required


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> They are 09 babys,roughly 6 months old,so they must be "grown on" :blush:
> I have got my Viv in the hallway,i stick my head around the corner every now and then but i don't see them,one of them was out this morning basking on the log,i have got a digital probe attached to the habistat probe (approx 3" from the ceramic bulb) i have got a 150w ceramic bulb and the habistat is turned right up and only showing 92 deg,i have got a new reflector coming tues/wed so i will see if it is any better then.


The reason i say that is because i suspect there younger than 09 say feb/march 2010 because typically juvis double there size within the first 2 months going from 2.75" to roughly 6" in that time frame and mines only 7"


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> The reason i say that is because i suspect there younger than 09 say feb/march 2010 because typically juvis double there size within the first 2 months going from 2.75" to roughly 6" in that time frame and mines only 7"


7"! how long have you had yours? the 2 that i got yesterday must be at least 10" from nose to tail.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> 7"! how long have you had yours? the 2 that i got yesterday must be at least 10" from nose to tail.


Arghhh mine must be the runt :lol2nly a few weeks


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> But how can i get 125f + if my stat only goes to 92? i have got a better reflector coming so i should get more direct heat.


 
Your ceramic is connected to your stat so set this at 88f , use a separate spotbulb and holder on a separate plug then just switch on in the morning and off at night or use a timer switch and this separate spotbulb at one end of the viv should give you the basking spot of 125f , the statted ceramic will only come on when its probe tells it to (when temps drop below 88f)


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Arghhh mine must be the runt :lol2nly a few weeks


Or the female bud : victory:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Your ceramic is connected to your stat so set this at 88f , use a separate spotbulb and holder on a separate plug then just switch on in the morning and off at night or use a timer switch and this separate spotbulb at one end of the viv should give you the basking spot of 125f , the statted ceramic will only come on when its probe tells it to (when temps drop below 88f)


Yeah,i did try this this morning,i put a seperate bulb next to the ceramic so it would sort of resemble sunshine,one of the little fellas was doing a bit of sunbathing but the other was playing hide and seek :devil:
So let me get this right,,i need 125f at the basking spot and 86-88 on the floor?


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Arghhh mine must be the runt :lol2nly a few weeks


I think i've got one of each! i have one that is bigger than the other and the torch test was done :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

They're saying you want an ambient air temp of around 88, and a basking spot temp of around 125 : victory:

So you want your ceramic either down the hot end or near the middle, statted to 88 and left on constantly. This will keep the air temps up and turn the ceramic on if needed if its dropping too low. Then you want a hot basking bulb (probably get away with a 100w might need higher) down the hot end on 12 hours a day to give the basking temps.

What you mean by '88 on the floor' I don't get, as the temps on the floor will vary between the warm and cool ends.

I can show you my big roughneck viv if you need visual help understanding, has a similar thing going on :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

NightGecko said:


> They're saying you want an ambient air temp of around 88, and a basking spot temp of around 125 : victory:
> 
> So you want your ceramic either down the hot end or near the middle, statted to 88 and left on constantly. This will keep the air temps up and turn the ceramic on if needed if its dropping too low. Then you want a hot basking bulb (probably get away with a 100w might need higher) down the hot end on 12 hours a day to give the basking temps.
> 
> ...


I am using a herptek viv it has a recess on the top and there ain't much room inside to get anymore spots in :blush: 
I have got a spare smaller pennine viv that i might be better off using.I was informed by a reputable shop that the 150w ceramic was all that i needed.
So i will use my other tank,,,,,i will put the ceramic at one end and keep it to 88f for the ambient temp and then put another spot in to get the temp up.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

chandelierman said:


> I am using a herptek viv it has a recess on the top and there ain't much room inside to get anymore spots in :blush:
> I have got a spare smaller pennine viv that i might be better off using.I was informed by a reputable shop that the 150w ceramic was all that i needed.
> So i will use my other tank,,,,,i will put the ceramic at one end and keep it to 88f for the ambient temp and then put another spot in to get the temp up.


How big is the viv? There should be enough room for a ceramic and a spotlight side by side... for a timor you really oughta have something like a 4x3x2' : victory:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

It is a herptek,about 40" x 30" x 18",,,probably too big for a couple of babys,i will get bigger one made when the grow.
The problem with the herptek is that it has an outside recess to take the heat bulb,although i could possible fit a ceramic AND a spot side by side.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

ok,i went shopping and got a Geko spot reflector,i am using a 100w spot light with it and have got it in the sunken recess at the end of my herptek,i have moved my ceramic and ally reflecter to the inside of the viv at the centre.I got 125f with the spot ( much hotter now that it has a reflector / i was just using the bulb on its own yesterday :blush: ) and i have 88f with the ceramic :2thumb: so,so far,so good! it has been a long time since i've owned any reps so i am a bit rusty,my last monitors were back in 1996


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

I really don't mean to be daft but after finding a few photos posted by tick of his timor monitors which looked like serious beasties 4x3x2 seems a little small? I'm really interested in keeping this species within the next year or so, so i'm turning into a research gremlin! 
I'd love to create a 4x4 square floor space with 5th of height? Any good? I'm totally all ears, would love some feedback 
Cheers
Scalez


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

ScalezandTailz said:


> I really don't mean to be daft but after finding a few photos posted by tick of his timor monitors which looked like serious beasties 4x3x2 seems a little small? I'm really interested in keeping this species within the next year or so, so i'm turning into a research gremlin!
> I'd love to create a 4x4 square floor space with 5th of height? Any good? I'm totally all ears, would love some feedback
> Cheers
> Scalez



2' max monitor not heavier built than ackies. : victory: 

As much space as you can give em matey.... 

Just remember a deep warm substrate is needed to keep this species succesfulyl i.e. around a foot min aim for around 84f surface temps of the soil :2thumb:

As it turns out there not timors there peacock monitors or auffenbergi : victory:


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh! So what was tick holding then? That doesn't look like 2ft to me! Lol!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

ScalezandTailz said:


> Oh! So what was tick holding then? That doesn't look like 2ft to me! Lol!


No idea. 

If it had a very long tail and pointy face its a glauerti or kimberly rock monitor. : victory:

This pic: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/352350-sale-uro-monitors-timor-storrs.html


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

A Kimberley sounds about right, cheers duckie, my brain cells just aren't up to functioning today lol


----------

